# ITALIAN CITIES FROM NORTH TO SOUTH



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

HI THERE, 
THESE ARE PICS TAKEN FROM FLICKR.COM OF THE BIGGEST ITALIAN CITIES
ENJOY 









TORINO (TURIN)

















































GENOVA

























MILANO

















































































BOLOGNA

























FIRENZE (FLORENCE)

























ROMA









































































NAPOLI (NAPLES)

















































































BARI

























PALERMO

























CATANIA


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

that's so classy! you can see the difference between the cold, more european northern cities and the southern warmer cities... really cool! I'd like to visit Torino, Milano & Roma...


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

I like Rome and Turin.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great photos.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Viva l'Italia, l'Italia liberata, 
l'Italia del valzer, l'Italia del caffè. 
L'Italia derubata e colpita al cuore, 
viva l'Italia, l'Italia che non muore. 
Viva l'Italia, presa a tradimento, 
l'Italia assassinata dai giornali e dal cemento, 
l'Italia con gli occhi asciutti nella notte scura, 
viva l'Italia, l'Italia che non ha paura. 
Viva l'Italia, l'Italia che è in mezzo al mare, 
l'Italia dimenticata e l'Italia da dimenticare, 
l'Italia metà giardino e metà galera, 
viva l'Italia, l'Italia tutta intera. 
Viva l'Italia, l'Italia che lavora, 
l'Italia che si dispera, l'Italia che si innamora, 
l'Italia metà dovere e metà fortuna, 
viva l'Italia, l'Italia sulla luna. 
Viva l'Italia, l'Italia del 12 dicembre, 
l'Italia con le bandiere, l'Italia nuda come sempre, 
l'Italia con gli occhi aperti nella notte triste,
viva l'Italia, l'Italia che resisti

Cio Italia, Brasile amati


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Che bella l'italia. Grazie per le foto


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I was able to walk around Milano, Roma and Catania and each city was distinctively unique. I can't wait to go back to Italy and visit Venezia, Pisa, Napoli and Reggio di Calabria. 

I also want to go back to Catania again. Lovely city even though my friend who lives in Roma told me she thinks it's dangerous because of the Mafia.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

FM 2258 said:


> I was able to walk around Milano, Roma and Catania and each city was distinctively unique. I can't wait to go back to Italy and visit Venezia, Pisa, Napoli and Reggio di Calabria.
> 
> I also want to go back to Catania again. Lovely city even though my friend who lives in Roma told me she thinks it's dangerous because of the Mafia.


don't forget to visit Sardinia and its main city: Cagliari.

you'll be amazed!


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

FM 2258 said:


> I was able to walk around Milano, Roma and Catania and each city was distinctively unique. I can't wait to go back to Italy and visit Venezia, Pisa, Napoli and Reggio di Calabria.
> 
> I also want to go back to Catania again. Lovely city even though my friend who lives in Roma told me she thinks it's dangerous because of the Mafia.


Nowadays there's more Mafia in richer cities around the world then in Sicily.
Catania is a lively warm city of almost 1 million inhabitants where people love to stay out till very late.
There are, like most of the big cities all over the world, some dodgy areas but overall it is very safe and people are very nice with tourists.
There are plenty of monuments to see, the food is amazing and you can ski on the Etna as well as sunbath on a beach. What's more, the center is full of bars, pubs and clubs and full of peolpe too.
It's becoming very popular as a tourist destination so i'll recommend to everybody.
For more pics of Catania visit this link
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577382


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

some great views there, thanks! 
i'd love to come to Italy but i'm worried i'd never leave...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

some Naples shots:

edited by Taller, Better
Shezan, as you know we have to credit photos in this section now, in every entry. Please repost those pictures with proper credits. Thanks!


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

A very pleasing photo compilation of Italian urban centers, thank you. :applause:

Naples appear quite pleasing and it has recent steel & glass structures, quite a few. A question, why does Naples have a negative stereotypic reputation and particularly on certain circles on the Internet ?


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

StormShadow said:


> A very pleasing photo compilation of Italian urban centers, thank you. :applause:
> 
> Naples appear quite pleasing and it has recent steel & glass structures, quite a few. A question, why does Naples have a negative stereotypic reputation and particularly on certain circles on the Internet ?


Cos the city suffers lots of problems, the last one is the collection of rubbish.
The South part is less developed of the North one and Naples, which is the third biggest city in Italy, suffers all the problems the South suffers. 
Despite of that, it's a very nice city and it's got a nice skyline (at the moment the only decent one in Italy but Milan and Turin are now building lots of skyscrapers and in the next 5 years they will surpass Naples) and a very modern metro.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

I hoped to see more from the south, but well....great thread, great cities, AWESOME country.


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Chibcha2k said:


> I hoped to see more from the south, but well....great thread, great cities, AWESOME country.


Ok then let's start from the extreme south
Sicily (pics taken from flickr)


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

La vita é bella all'Italia.


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

Roma e Firenze ++++++++


----------

